
Show HN: Lirik (Lyrics Syncing Tool) - emmarqz
https://lyrik.netlify.com/interpretations/1?a=12.083&b=23.228&lng=en
======
emmarqz
An easy to use lyrics syncing tool with the capability to export an ass
subtitle file. I found it useful with aegisub and ffmpeg. I am willing to
answer any question. Thanks

~~~
pastaking
Looks great! How did you align audio with text?

~~~
emmarqz
Is a manual job. I am confident is more user friendly, though. (when the user
has to do something, i mean)

------
th-ai
pm if u wanna see alt tool to navigate text, sync syllables, also able to
output plaintext (turn captions ON) thx

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc70jtgkZjA&list=PLVXb5NHhY9...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc70jtgkZjA&list=PLVXb5NHhY9zPiEYEhMJi0a5g7IXtnsgtK)

~~~
rajington
another product that does this with syllables? sure i'd love to understand how
sound syncing works

------
alixaxel
Nice! I was attempting something similar a while ago. I couldn't login with
Facebook (the app appears to be under developing mode) so I couldn't test
creation.

Do you do any sort of automated frequency analysis use aid aligning the
phonemes to the specific timings of the song?

~~~
emmarqz
I wish. I am afraid is not that impresive, but with proper motivation i would
like to get there. As i said to someone else, i will make the tool more
accesible so you can check it out. Thank you.

------
hombre_fatal
The end result sync animation is cool, like being able to click the text to
scrub to that part of the video.

But I wasn't sure how to use the Create form so I couldn't figure out what the
tool was and how it worked.

~~~
emmarqz
Now that i know people are willing to try it out i will make it more
accesible. I will really appreciate you check it out soon. Probably tomorrow.
Thanks again.

~~~
emmarqz
Electricity goes out this morning, :( But now i realized, you can check it out
already with the songs posted, just click the A button below the info, besides
the pencil. (i am not a graphic designer, i admit)

